# adks



## Chris I (May 1, 2006)

First of all, Hello.  Im new here from Saratoga NY area.  Have been checking everything out over the past few days everyone seems real cool in here.  

Im looking to get into some more advanced hiking/backpacking this year in the adks. highpeaks area, want to get some good hikes in before im off to coolidge.

So anyways, has anyone been out in the past few days?  How are the trail conditions, whered you go?

.chris


----------



## redalienx11 (May 2, 2006)

I'm probably headed up this weekend to the Marcy/Lake Arnold area. I'll let you know how it is then. I don't believe there is any snow below 3000 feet for what it's worth.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2006)

Chris I said:
			
		

> First of all, Hello.  Im new here from Saratoga NY area.  Have been checking everything out over the past few days everyone seems real cool in here.
> 
> Im looking to get into some more advanced hiking/backpacking this year in the adks. highpeaks area, want to get some good hikes in before im off to coolidge.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums Chris.  I'm sure you'll find helpfull suggestions here.  I hope you stay with us all year for the ski season too.

You might want to introduce yourself in our http://forums.alpinezone.com/4938-new-member-introductions-thread.html


----------



## ChileMass (May 2, 2006)

Hey Chris - as a fellow Saratoga-area native, welcome to AZ!  

I'm not as plugged into the ADKs as I used to be, but if youhave any q's about the WMNF, there's a lot of expertise on this site......

Cheers!


----------



## Chris I (May 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hey Chris - as a fellow Saratoga-area native, welcome to AZ!
> 
> I'm not as plugged into the ADKs as I used to be, but if youhave any q's about the WMNF, there's a lot of expertise on this site......
> 
> Cheers!



Oh yeah?  What part are you from.  Im in Ballston Lake


----------



## Mike P. (May 2, 2006)

Welcome!

I was going to also recommend VFTT for trail condition reports also but in checking over there they apparently are missing trail reports for the last several days.  Last I saw was from 04/27.  (I know I posted a Catskill trip there from 04/29 on 4/30 & it was not there)

Catskills are virtually snow free.  For High Peaks I would expect there to be have dry trailheads mud from 2500 -3000 feet depending on type of trail & then ice & snow filling in until you get to treeline.  Above treeline should be snow free but worse of it will be in trees just below treeline.


----------



## Chris I (May 2, 2006)

Thursday looks beautiful.  Looks like ill be playing some hooky and heading up to my camp on lake george.  Im torn on if i should hike Black mtn or take 9n and  hike tongue mtn


----------



## ChileMass (May 2, 2006)

Chris I said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?  What part are you from.  Im in Ballston Lake



Hard to admit in public, but I'm from Corinth.......

Tongue Mtn is one of my favorite spots on Lake George......never climbed Black for some reason......have fun.


----------



## Npage148 (May 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hard to admit in public, but I'm from Corinth.......
> 
> Tongue Mtn is one of my favorite spots on Lake George......never climbed Black for some reason......have fun.



HAHA, corinth.  Im sorry to admit, but my girlfriend comes from the wonderful town of Northville and i am from Galway.  I climbed buck in lake george many years ago, but never black or tongue.  I should probably investigate the Lake George reaon more than i do, but im more of a Indian lake, Blue mountain lake area hiker


----------

